# what about Risperdal ?



## barx0 (Aug 26, 2009)

i am maybe going to take this but not for DPP or DR [ for hallucinations ].
does Risperdal affect DP or DR ?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Risperdal is a potent antipsychotic to the point of a "mental lobotomy" to qoute a Doctor in the documentary Generation Rx, And I have seen first hand how it zombifies a person (my sister). This is also well documented/known about, while it may or may not help you with hallucinations it most certainly will...well zombify you in lack of a better word.

BOYCOT RISPERDAL.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

If your DP/DR is secondary to your hallucinations, then risperdal may help alleviate those symptoms. In general though, treating DP/DR with antipsychotics is not effective if they are primary symptoms.

Inzom, while it is true that anti-psychotics have some pretty nasty side-effects, and may even cause long-term damage, they're still very useful. For instance, and I know this is anecdotal, but I have a friend who had an episode of psychosis and Risperdal in particular effectively treated his auditory hallucinations, social paranoia, and thought disorder. When he's on this medication, he can function and successfully attend university. Without it, he can hardly take care of himself. So I'll have to disagree with your boycott.


----------



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

I took Risperdal for about a month. It didn't help with my DP/DR but it didn't make me a zombie either. It made me feel really really tired and out of it for the first 2 days, but by the third day I was fine. Risperdal isn't a bad medicine. Give it a shot. Hope it works!!


----------



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

I took it for a while, didnt agree with me. Felt like someone was physically trying to change my mind, very strange.

I am very doubtfull that a drug with a common side effect of severe anxiety is going to be of use to most DP/DR cases.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Risperidone is known for causing anxiety in alot of people unlike seroquel and zyprexa. I actually found risperidone to be more stimulating then sedating. I did get that zombie effect from it but i wouldnt call it a chemical lobotomy.

I don't think it's a bad med because it does work for alot of people. I know lot's of people that take it for bipolar disorder and schizoaffective and it works wonders for them.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I hereby take back my statement about Risperdal since people in this thread that know alot more than me about pharmaceuticals have spoken. 
My sister is probably misdiagnosed/taking the wrong medication, I have been suspecting this for a long time and i?m trying to help her by telling my parents, problem is she doesnt see a doctor regularly (almost never), which in itself is ofcourse very bad for treatment. I think she is diagnosed with depression and autism and OCD, personally I would like to add PTSD to that list, as we shared the same childhood.

She is on Prozac and Risperdal. I want her to see a doctor regularly, and meet this doctor, since I know more about meds than my parents atleast. Also my parents would probably never admit to her having PTSD when them being the reason.

All of this is very hard when you suffer from mental illness yourself.

Sorry for hijacking the thread.

/Chris


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Risperidone is actually very good for treating autism. It's one of the choice meds in treating it because it controls behavioural problems and such. It's used alot to treat autism in kids and it is used in adults alot but there arent as many studies backing it up. It is also used to treat OCD usually along with a anti-depressant like a SSRI. I think most atypicals or atleast risperidone, seroquel and zyprexa are used with SSRi's or another anti-depressant to treat OCD.

For OCD the tricyclic anti-depressant clomipramine (brand name anafranil) should be tried first since it is a on label treatment for OCD and has shown to be very effective in treating it. It is more effective then SSRI's i am pretty sure but it has side effects that SSRI's don't. So it all comes down to which ones your willing to put up with. Of course many doctors skip right over tricyclics in favour of SSRI's and SNRI's because they are newer and of course alot more expensive. Thus they are pushed on doctors by drug reps as a cure all.

Risperidone again like most atypical anti-psychotics is used in combination with various anti-depressants in treating major depression that hasent responded to the usual anti-depressants. It is generally used in low doses for this unless your doctor wants to overmedicate the hell out of you. Risperidone would personally not be my first choice as a atypical anti-psychotic for this but it does work atleast somewhat well for this purpose. I may be trying risperidone again to treat my bipolar since the stuff is pretty damn cheap here since it's been generic for a long time.

Inzom your sister may be on too high of a dose of risperidone or maybe it's not the right anti-psychotic for her. Doctors often put patients that don't need high doses of risperdal on too high of a dose. High doses are used in treating schizophrenia and especially bipolar disorder in acute manic phases. If anyone reading this has bipolar disorder or knows someone with it they would know why that person would need a high dose of any anti-psychotic to knock out a manic episode. I take up to 15mg's of zyprexa to control manic or mixed state episodes.

She should also definetely be being seen by a doctor regularly if she has these conditions. Also second or third opinions are a must in my personal opinion when it comes to things like this as misdiagnoses often happen.

Also above all else everyone reacts differently to different meds. Some people forget that one and alot of doctors do :roll: .


----------

